# Problème pour faire un boot camp



## ZerKha (21 Avril 2016)

Bonjour,
J'ai un problème quand j'essaie de mettre un boot camp sur mon mac qui tourne sur la version 10.11.4

C'est que quand je sélectionne ma formater en FAT, il me dit qu'il veut formater en FAT alors qu'elle l'est ? 

Quelqu'un pourra m'aider à résoudre cela ?


----------



## Locke (21 Avril 2016)

Et tu veux mettre quoi sur cette clé USB en 2.0 ?


----------



## ZerKha (21 Avril 2016)

Un ISO de Windows 10 afin de faire un bootcamp


----------



## Locke (22 Avril 2016)

ZerKha a dit:


> Un ISO de Windows 10 afin de faire un bootcamp


Tu es mal parti, pour pouvoir installer une version de Windows, il faut utiliser Assistant Boot Camp, ce que tu fais, mais le problème est que l'installation devra se faire impérativement dans le disque dur interne non partitionné.

Boot Camp prépare une partition temporaire formaté en FAT32, puis l'installeur de Windows se lancera, dans le menu d'installation il faudra formater en NTFS pour que l'installation continue proprement. Inutile de vouloir formater en NTFS avant, ça ne marchera pas non plus.

Relis entièrement le mode d'emploi de Boot Camp...
- https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201468
- https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT204048
- https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT204990
- https://manuals.info.apple.com/MANUALS/1000/MA1636/fr_FR/boot_camp_install-setup_10.8_f.pdf

...la clé USB ne doit servir que pour stocker les fichiers des drivers qui serviront par la suite à finaliser l'installation de Windows, pas pour faire son installation.


----------

